
Caffeine and Cannabis Effects on Vital Neurotransmitters in Rats - caublestone
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5448447/
======
Mo3
Nothing has ever done me more good than this combination. My biggest success
in work at my current company, a big API-first platform for insurance
comparison was built from scratch in 2 weeks time, spent locked inside my
apartment, coffee machine running 24/7, a 100mg cookie in the morning and a
joint every 2 hours. No one knows.

~~~
Spooky23
I hope we start studying this more. I was never a regular user, but I tried it
a few times and spent a lot of time in smoky rooms.

One of the reasons I didn’t use it was that it really impacted my ability to
do things like mental arthmetric. I worked in sales in school and I remember
being freaked out as it felt like a part of my brain was powered down.

I can normally do most addition/multiplication/approximate averages faster
than I can type. The time I ran into this I couldn’t spit out an answer for
sales tax or add a few numbers together! :)

I’m curious as to why the effect on me was so different than what you
experience!

~~~
Mo3
Definitely depends on yourself and the strain. I will mostly be able to think
extremely abstract and with a very high level of creativity and detail, multi-
layered even. Meditation has changed the effects considerably, as long as
you're lost in the content of thought, interpreting it as new thoughts, the
high is just too overpowering. When you're present you can direct your
paradigm and steer the direction of thought waaay better. I guess it all comes
down to how self aware you are. I've noticed a general trend to calmer, more
tranquil highs as 1) I got older, 2) smoked longer, 3) meditated more and 4)
with rising tolerance. Also after psychedelics for some weird reason.

------
rowyourboat
I am a total layman, so could somebody explain the significance of this study?
Obviously those substances alter the brain chemistry, that is not surprising,
I think. How are those changes significant? Is there cause for concern?

~~~
snarfy
Caffeine and cannabis work together.

> However, the combination of cannabis and caffeine mostly caused synergetic
> response in the level of the neurotransmitters; this implies that both
> substances produced their individual effects and did not cancel out the
> effects of one another. This is also expected since they bind primarily to
> various receptors. Thus, the resultant relative hyper increase is the
> cumulative effect of their individual influences.

~~~
EVdotIO
Colloquially known as a hippie speedball.

~~~
tgerhard60
I rarely enjoy this during the work week, but it is definitely a Sunday
morning staple. Great for steady mellow productivity.

------
tyu100
Please stop posting these pre-clinical studies on rats and mice! No one should
ever be taking anything away from these sorts of studies for human health.

------
viperscape
The article mentions "cannabis abuse" a few times, what metric is there to put
use into the abuse column?

~~~
DanBC
Use turns into abuse when the person is aware of harmful effects but continues
to use. Or when the person wishes to discontinue use but is unable to.

Some definitions include very high rates of use.

~~~
taneq
It has to be more than just "is aware of harmful effects but continues to
use", otherwise anyone who is aware of the existence of hangovers (or other
negative effects) but continues to drink alcohol is "abusing" it.

It would have to be something like "the person using the substance doesn't
feel that the positive effects are worth the negative effects but they still
cannot stop using it."

~~~
DanBC
Yes, sorry, "is aware that harm is caused but continues to use".

BTW if people are drinking alcohol and regularly (once a month) getting
hangovers they're absuing alcohol.

~~~
taneq
Oh, I thought that's what it was for. :P

------
dimovich
Coffee, weed and _plenty of water_.

------
zeckalpha
> 100 mg/kg

I don’t know about mice, but for a human, that would be a _lot_ of caffeine.

~~~
dnate
yes, that's about half the LD50 for humans. Definitely more than you would
consume as a non-addict on a regular day.

~~~
taneq
A cup of drip coffee is what, 90mg? (Source:
[https://www.coffeechemistry.com/chemistry/alkaloids/caffeine...](https://www.coffeechemistry.com/chemistry/alkaloids/caffeine-
content-in-espresso-vs-drip-coffee)) So 100 mg/kg would be 70-90 cups of
coffee. I'm wired after 4-6 cups.

------
lamename
Maybe more informative is
[https://www.annualreviews.org/doi/full/10.1146/annurev-
nutr-...](https://www.annualreviews.org/doi/full/10.1146/annurev-
nutr-071816-064941)

Maybe paywalled so I'll emphasize the last sentence of the abstract: "Given
the spectrum of conditions studied and the robustness of many of the results,
these findings indicate that coffee can be part of a healthful diet."

------
lamename
paper affiliation
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babcock_University](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babcock_University)

------
iancmceachern
Mac Lethal made a song about it:

[https://youtu.be/DTY3GQPXU7A](https://youtu.be/DTY3GQPXU7A)

------
nonbel
What is a vital vs non-vital neurotransmitter? They don't define this in the
paper so that term seems totally superfluous.

------
dekhn
This paper is useless garbage in terms of telling us anything about humans who
consume either or both of these drugs.

------
scottmf
Anyone else in the UK unable to access ncbi.nlm.nih.gov? I couldn’t access it
yesterday either.

~~~
wjh_
My subnet is blocked, but I'm going through my VPS...

Apparently the subnet I'm on has been blocked for bulk downloading.

------
leemailll
If both can't significantly change neurotransmitters, that would be a splash

------
__x0x__
Looks like a crap article in a crap journal. In the abstract they refer to
cannabis as a stimulant, which seems quite incorrect. Also the results are
unsurprising and not very exciting.

~~~
DanBC
The word "stimulant" refers to this:

> The levels of G-6-PDH were increased in the brain tissues of all the treated
> animals (Fig. ​(Fig.5).5). Caffeine produced quite more significant effects
> relative to cannabis and the combination of both increased the level of
> G-6-PDH greatly.

